# What To Listen To When Getting High?}



## Kushman1995 (Aug 3, 2009)

What do listen to when getting high? I listen to Eminem's Must Be The Ganja.


PEACE OUT


----------



## chiselsr (Aug 3, 2009)

Kushman1995 said:


> What do listen to when getting high? I listen to Eminem's Must Be The Ganja.
> 
> 
> PEACE OUT


i listen to my wife bitch lol
just playing. i like listening to alice in chains. alice in chains. i lisend to them a lot in school when i was getting high, so it brings my back to the good ol days


----------



## Kushman1995 (Aug 3, 2009)

chiselsr said:


> i listen to my wife bitch lol
> just playing. i like listening to alice in chains. alice in chains. i lisend to them a lot in school when i was getting high, so it brings my back to the good ol days




hahahahaha 

I like listening to music that brings back memories ah the good old days.


----------



## BOOM WHOMP (Aug 3, 2009)

i listen to random rab.


----------



## chiselsr (Aug 3, 2009)

Kushman1995 said:


> hahahahaha
> 
> I like listening to music that brings back memories ah the good old days.


 i remember when Marilan Manson first came out with "smells like children" it was tripy to lisen to high. stone temple pilots is a nother good one.


----------



## strainreview (Aug 3, 2009)

i listen to some bob maarley to some bone thugs. good music thatlll get me into the mood where i forget about eeryhing and just has you feel yourself.


----------



## waronwar (Aug 3, 2009)

i listen to playlists i make just for the purpose of background to smoking, i like to keep it mellow.


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 3, 2009)

i like anything with a loud bass like carress me down by sublime
or ok,ya right by 50Cent


----------



## ijustgrowGREEN (Aug 3, 2009)

Bob Marley for sure...... Pink Floyd, Kottonmouth Kings.... good shit.


----------



## Iron Lion Zion (Aug 3, 2009)

Love this shit...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_Qjz5yrEKc
Sick.


----------



## waronwar (Aug 8, 2009)

gotta say, fuzzy gutiar when drunk or high puts me in a good place. 
dino jr, flaming lips, pixies, VU, silver jews/pavment, sonic youth ect.


----------



## Woomeister (Aug 8, 2009)

Kushman1995 said:


> What do listen to when getting high? I listen to Eminem's Must Be The Ganja.
> 
> 
> PEACE OUT


 My heart beat...


----------



## DSB65 (Aug 8, 2009)

Ac dc best stoner music there is


----------



## Anonymiss1969 (Aug 8, 2009)

I've got some criticism for this one, but I enjoy lil wayne while gettin ripped.

Theres nothing like listening to someone who thinks theyre a gangster to make you feel like you could run up in someones house with an AK cause they stole your twinkies and said you were a loser.

(I know I'm not a gangster, this isnt an attempt to be mysticclown150)


----------



## boabbymac (Aug 8, 2009)

you cant beat some immortal technique or beast 1333 when your gettin high makes you think so much also a bit of
howling wolf
the pastels
slipknot
slayer
or a bit of sugarhill gang or the like
or if your trippin balls 
herbie man so flute


----------



## Kushman1995 (Aug 9, 2009)

Woomeister said:


> My heart beat...



I bet that would be trippy


----------



## Kushman1995 (Aug 9, 2009)

DSB65 said:


> Ac dc best stoner music there is




AC/DC is pretty dam good


----------



## SDSativa (Aug 9, 2009)

"A Love So Pure" oldschool underoath. Not that gay emo crap.


----------



## robosasquatch (Aug 9, 2009)

I've been enjoying the new Beck album. Also the Nightwatchman.
I only really like rap when it has some positive feelings or thought provoking content.


----------



## purpsallday420 (Aug 9, 2009)

when i have a 8th i listen to the bone thugs


----------



## Anjinsan (Aug 9, 2009)

Depends on my mood...I like metal...but i like just about ALL metal and if ever there was a genre that has a billion sub-genres...

So sometimes old skool thrash like megadeth...sometimes newer metal like mastodon or high on fire.


----------



## Iron Lion Zion (Aug 9, 2009)

I listen to whatever keeps me pumped up. This can be rap, country, or jam bands (eclectic...). As I start to fall asleep I switch it to Explosions in the Sky, perhaps the greatest thing to listen to when trying to pass out.


----------



## Pandy (Aug 9, 2009)

KiD CuDi, Bob Marley or Bloc Party. CuDi has some dope stuff, Marley is a Legend and Bloc Party are probably my favourite band of all time and I have all their music so I can jam for hours with their music on shuffle.


----------



## northwoodsmoker (Aug 9, 2009)

i luv chillin to some Tupac while stoned.. gets me goin...


----------



## cbtwohundread (Aug 10, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXkWhDmOP6M
don carlos lovely voice sounds called lazer beam


----------



## Kushman1995 (Aug 10, 2009)

northwoodsmoker said:


> i luv chillin to some Tupac while stoned.. gets me goin...




you ever listen to B-Real or some Snoop Dogg


----------



## naturalhi08 (Aug 10, 2009)

always depends on who im smoking with. varies from marley to three 6 to rhcp


----------



## Kushman1995 (Aug 11, 2009)

naturalhi08 said:


> always depends on who im smoking with. varies from marley to three 6 to rhcp




marley is pretty dam good


----------



## Revolutionary~Toker (Aug 13, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/14xbRkPyyT4&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/14xbRkPyyT4&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

this is what i listen to while high


----------



## grimreefer24601 (Aug 13, 2009)

Anything except country. It's too depressing. If someone wrote a country song about weed, it would be like 
I'm all out of cash
the cops took my stash
not even resin to smoke
cause my pipe is broke


----------



## fellowes (Aug 13, 2009)

Kushman1995 said:


> hahahahaha
> 
> I like listening to music that brings back memories ah the good old days.


then check this out 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-iYNjTvzfI


----------



## fellowes (Aug 13, 2009)

or this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=onAKqCwKHwc


----------



## dontexist21 (Aug 14, 2009)

Lets see Marley of course, Modest Mouse, Red Hot Chili Peppers, and when I really feel like going old school I put on some classical music Mozart, Schubert, Pachelbel, I could go on. Classical music in my opinion is the ultimate stoner music. Try smoking a smoking a powerful Sativa and putting on Mozart Symphony No 25, you are going to be in for a trip.


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 14, 2009)

mafia mafia bitch im in tha mafia!


----------



## dalo818 (Aug 25, 2009)

i usually listen to hip hop but when i blazing i liike to listen to bob marly lol


----------



## ElMonte74 (Aug 25, 2009)

I mostly listen to oldies 50,60, and 70's
rap from the early 90s to 2000 and little bit of new rap

then their spanish like chalino sanchez, freddy fender, ramon ayala, and many others


----------



## Poppa Thug (Aug 28, 2009)

Side B of Abbey Road and anything else Beatles... 
The Dave Matthews Band
Pink Floyd
Soulive
Wu Tang


----------



## Dr.Dope (Aug 28, 2009)

THE SWORD.... they kick scrotum.


----------



## theycallmeoj (Aug 28, 2009)

Lots of different things depending on my moods. I'm basically high 24-7 so my musical choices change alot.

Anything from Elvis, Dylan, Stones, CCR. Motley Crue, Guns -n- Roses, old school rap, Buddy Guy, Clapton, Zep, CS&N, DMB, early 90's grunge, Muddy Waters, etc etc

It's 12:45am, currently playing Buddy Guy "Sweet Home Chicago" on a 1940 Philco console radio refurb'd by myself and 2 friends. If i turn this computer monitor off, the only lights you see is the warm glow of the tubes on that radio. Wonder if i can grow some plants in there? LOL....not a chance.


----------



## PurpleHazerBlaza (Aug 29, 2009)

Eksman all the way.

NEC-NYE 2008 too 2009.

Friction & Eksman, merking it all day.


----------



## Brick Top (Aug 29, 2009)

Unfortunately some of what I often listen to while getting high is my 135-pound malamute snoring and farting. Yes, she&#8217;s a very refined lady indeed.
&#12288;
For music it depends on my mood at the moment. It can range from Skynyrd to Sabbath to Emerson, Lake & Palmer to ZZ Top to Albert Collins to B.B. King to Clapton to BTO to Bow Wow Wow to Van Halen/Van Hagar to Deep Purple to Ten Years After to Peter Frampton to Led Zeppelin to Molly Hatchet to Pat Travers to Pink Floyd to Jethro Tull to Procol Harum to Queen to Robin Trower to The Allman Brothers Band to the Stones to Santana to Ted Nugent to Traffic to &#8230;.&#8230; well I guess you get the drift by now. It totally varies depending on my mood at the time.


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Aug 30, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ch4vpSVhZBU

it was better on acid, that was some night !!!


----------



## Euph0ria (Aug 30, 2009)

I enjoy Trophy Scars, although sometimes a tad bit depressing.


----------



## xXAfghanKushXx (Aug 30, 2009)

i listen to bob marley, eminem, red hot chillin peppers, and the kottonmouth kings, on and ben harper


----------



## skippy pb (Aug 30, 2009)

waronwar said:


> i listen to playlists i make just for the purpose of background to smoking, i like to keep it mellow.


Way to be

occasional some more upbeat stuff just to change it up


----------



## OREGON GREEN (Aug 30, 2009)

Kicks ass
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iyo5ploYBcY


----------



## Oskilatah (Aug 30, 2009)

I listen to a genre called dubstep when getting ripped. 

here is a link to a couple of great songs.
lots of bass and intresting beats.

Skream-Flith
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vc_YP_H3ZEc

Skream-Oskilatah
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XkHzFIWqEc

Skream-0800
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKQWgOtKFc8

if you're interested i'll send you a youtube playlist with 100's of dubstep songs.


----------



## Oskilatah (Aug 30, 2009)

be intrested XD


----------



## skippy pb (Aug 31, 2009)

xXAfghanKushXx said:


> i listen to bob marley, eminem, red hot chillin peppers, and the kottonmouth kings, on and ben harper


the pepperssssssssssss

saw them live it was sick


rage is nice. good instrumental shit


----------



## Dr.Dope (Aug 31, 2009)

I also really dig the Soundscapes channel when shroomin.


----------



## Thatbudguy (Aug 31, 2009)

Gary Numan 
Strawberry Alarm Clock
Ice T
If it sounds good ill listen.


----------



## krayz211 (Aug 31, 2009)

im influenced by hip hop..i grew up listening to rap...all kind of music sounds good to me when im high...heres what i usually listen...
sex weed - r kelly
lets get it on - marvin gaye
rlynn - andy mckee
unbelievable - craig david
and a lot of filipino music, like... pangako - kinder garden and tell me - side a


----------



## PurpleHemptress (Sep 1, 2009)

*Soldiers of Jah Army
Michael Franti-Ganja Babe
Groudation-Headstrong
Bob Marley
Collie Budz (lol)
Slightly Stoopid
1200 Micrograms
Astrix

Honestly sometimes I'll go on Youtube search some Mozart or Beethoven and put on my roommate's DJ headphones and blast some classical music to my dome. Then I will lay back and relax and enjoy the high.*


----------



## Groga (Sep 26, 2009)

grimreefer24601 said:


> Anything except country. It's too depressing. If someone wrote a country song about weed, it would be like
> I'm all out of cash
> the cops took my stash
> not even resin to smoke
> cause my pipe is broke


hahaha nice one


----------



## Awwsome (Sep 27, 2009)

Curren$y...


----------



## spoyda mian (Sep 27, 2009)

Chad vangaalen.
end of story

check out hot red drops on youtube.
:] happy smoking


----------



## xmissxaliex (Sep 29, 2009)

Rap, but good rap. Not that shit they play on the radio mostly. I love the 90s weed related rap lol.


----------



## southern homegrower (Sep 29, 2009)

i listen to the ole lady bitching when i get high. kinda like elevator music i dont even here it any more


----------



## IAm5toned (Sep 29, 2009)

southern homegrower said:


> i listen to the ole lady bitching when i get high. kinda like elevator music i dont even here it any more


 me too 

but as far as music goes...

anything that sounds good... and i mean anything- my current playlist has artists ranging from mozart to the mamas and the papas to NWA to charlie daniels to INXS to canned heat to outkast to pink floyd to kool & and the gang to megadeth to benny goodman to tribe called quest to duran duran to etc etc etc... you get the point.
keep it diverse  life is more interesting that way

ps-

bluetooth stereo capable phone + 6gb miniSD card + microsoft SYNC module = badass tunes cruising in the car with no interruptions and no fees for XM and not having to carry/dock a damn ipod. i love lg phones  time to go cruise. 
i also hear it helps if you have a badass concept car like me (i only brag about my car. it is brag-worthy) long live the GTO


----------



## southern homegrower (Sep 29, 2009)

IAm5toned said:


> me too
> 
> but as far as music goes...
> 
> ...


i agree why limit your self.


----------



## Permabuzz (Oct 1, 2009)

i listen to just about anything frm lil wayne, the beatles, or asher roth.. wen im comin down i looove listenin to lil wayne's 'i feel like dying' (kinda corny buh w.e.)


----------



## True Stoner (Oct 1, 2009)

I love break beats or some deep dark drum and bass!! Cut and Run are my favorite breaks producers!! You should check out this video here.....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5VAVh1q_rJU
and for the hip hop people heres a great one for you....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqNNSzrwsf0


----------



## Nike617 (Oct 1, 2009)

I listen to jefferson airplane-white rabbit,pink floyd comfortalby numb. and some kid cudi


----------



## Lilmaccloco (Oct 2, 2009)

I Listen to my new album "Make way 4 the Dead Man"Witch will be availible 4 you to download later this month it's the sh-t dude iaint playing most of the songs are being featured in a shade picture film thats Called Border Lords II check out the Traylor on youtube or facebook or myspace the movie should be out by christmas 

Peace Macc


----------



## 420Princess (Oct 3, 2009)

kottonmouth kings
positive vibes


----------



## BloodShot420 (Oct 3, 2009)

sometimes if i'm too stoned to choose i like slacker radio... slacker.com 

just type in a good song, and it makes a playlist... or radio station for you... similar to pandora...

good shiz...


----------



## Mr. Good (Oct 3, 2009)

I like Bone thugs N Harmoney the entire Crossroads album from what....1993?...good shit.

You know how we do it- Ice Cube
Hits from the Bong & I wanna get high- Cypress Hill
Excursions-Tribe Called Quest

I also love Fleetwood Mac and Tom Petty for sure.


----------



## indicaza (Oct 3, 2009)

the black dahlia murder nocturnal or if im just chilling circa survive or something


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Oct 3, 2009)

EVERYONE HERE SHOULD LISTEN TO 'The Sound Of Animals Fighting'

Fucking Solid Music. Progressive-experimental rock! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPHHKC6u43s&feature=player_embedded

I always thought it'd be amazing music to shroom on...


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Oct 3, 2009)

Anything from the Canadian punk/thrash band 'Propagandhi'

&

DUB SIDE OF THE MOON - Easy Dub All Stars

Its a reggae version of 'Darkside of the moon - Pink Floyd'

Pretty sweet to rip a sesh' to! loll


----------



## DaveO (Oct 3, 2009)

dubstep. anything with bass!!!


----------



## mattisacoolkid (Oct 4, 2009)

some MGMT will get the vibes good, as well as Bob Marley, Sublime always gets me relaxed too


----------



## Giveme8pesos (Oct 5, 2009)

Bone thugs n harmony


----------



## Lilmaccloco (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm Listening to Betty Write "Tonight"


----------



## intensive (Oct 5, 2009)

i listen to bradley knowles and the rest of sublime- i know he od'd like 15 years ago but his music sounds better then anything new


----------



## DR.LEMON (Oct 5, 2009)

this

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYzlQ4tVUXA

or this 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vf3Nenq7vPI

peace doc : bong sm ile:


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 5, 2009)

It really depends on my mood i like rap(snoop&dre) also i like the specials but my best when gettin high would be Cyprus Hill I Wanna Get High


----------



## Holy Roller (Oct 6, 2009)

Strangely enough I do enjoy listening to Kanye West when getting baked, especially the Graduation CD. It's got a great beat, only about 2 songs on the whole CD I don't like... and usually I don't listen to Rap/anything like it.


----------



## That 5hit (Oct 6, 2009)

Kushman1995 said:


> What do listen to when getting high?
> PEACE OUT


 my wife bitchen


----------



## Fditty00 (Oct 6, 2009)

Above the Laws /Uncle Sams Curse. Very loud on a good system!! Whoaaaaaa!!&


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 7, 2009)

Biggie, Marley, and all in between.


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 7, 2009)

What an amazing person.

[youtube]2j6uXOfgWz8[/youtube]


----------



## guise (Oct 7, 2009)

no one said Days of the New, granted their 2nd and 3rd album sucked, but their first albume, Yellow, was amazing. I like Face of the Earth or What's Left For Me?.

also, big up for The Sword. those kids rock, reminds me of Sabbath. and their 2nd album is even better than the first. Maiden, Mother and Crone is a must hear.

edit - Days of the New also does a *most excellent*, ouch, cover of The Doors - The End. find that if you can.


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 7, 2009)

[youtube]o6TUhx2wX0M[/youtube]


----------



## HighAlert (Oct 7, 2009)

When I'm stoned I tend to listen to four different basic types depending on my mood. Here are my top 3 for each:

Techno:
Basshunter
East Clubbers
Benny Benassi

Rap:
Notorious BIG
Lil Wayne
Rick Ross

Electronic/Garage:
The Streets
Hot Chip
M.I.A.

Other:
Dave Matthews Band
O.A.R.
Beatles


----------



## Certain Shade o' Green (Oct 8, 2009)

Okay i really cant believe no one has said this yet, but..
TOOL!! omg, please just listen to lateralus, ticks & leeches, rosetta stoned... but my favortie is 10,000 Days (wings for marie pt. 2) it is too good for words
some other fav's
passive, what's going on - a perfect circle
steady as we go - DMB (or anything on big whiskey, best album of the year easily)
let her cry - hootie and the blowfish (this song will tear your heart out)
passenger - Deftones ft. Maynard
pardon me, dig - Incubus
blueberry yum yum - Ludacris
bittersweet symphony, valium skies - the Verve
some other great bands : postal service, audioslave, goo goo dolls, james taylor (fire and rain =best song ever, period), other lives, phish


----------



## MagicBus (Oct 8, 2009)

Brick Top said:


> For music it depends on my mood at the moment. It can range from Skynyrd to Sabbath to Emerson, Lake & Palmer to ZZ Top to Albert Collins to B.B. King to Clapton to BTO to Bow Wow Wow to Van Halen/Van Hagar to Deep Purple to Ten Years After to Peter Frampton to Led Zeppelin to Molly Hatchet to Pat Travers to Pink Floyd to Jethro Tull to Procol Harum to Queen to Robin Trower to The Allman Brothers Band to the Stones to Santana to Ted Nugent to Traffic to . well I guess you get the drift by now. It totally varies depending on my mood at the time.


Nothing like some classic Rock!
Up on tap now Ramble On, next One by U2


----------



## kcod (Oct 8, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hrTd5t9DJ4M

peep this


----------



## cbtwohundread (Oct 8, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzeHUpemEJw .,.,BALDHEAD AGAINST DREAD LIKE'A BUTTER AGAINST SUN.,.


----------



## HighAlert (Oct 8, 2009)

does anyone else really like techno when they're lifted?


----------



## Slater13 (Oct 8, 2009)

There's a ton of shit we like but to name a few...

Doors
Alice in Chains
Hendrix
Afroman
Joe Walsh- Waffle Stomp is fucking great!
Cypress Hill
Mad Season
Skynard
The Specials

but then there's times when we need a little something more like...

Slayer
Lamb of God
Hatebreed

and so on.

Just depends on what we feel like at the moment.

and so on.


----------



## Goodlovin (Oct 11, 2009)

Miles Davis - Bitches Brew


----------



## Lilmaccloco (Oct 13, 2009)

Check this out

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUZyJv-pDUY


----------



## cool14001 (Oct 15, 2009)

Everything is better high. Sometimes I just play random shit that I would never listen to down.

A few regulars that come to mind:

Galactic
Big Sam's Funky Nation
The Clash - "Bankrobber"
Flaming lips reserved for psychedelics
White Zombie and Tool make me feel like a god
Primus

Jazz - Jelly Roll Morton, Duke Ellington when I want to close my eyes and chill


----------



## Dylan360 (Oct 15, 2009)

tupac, the streets, biggie or if i'm feeling chill out i'll go for a bit of Massive Attack or Tricky


----------



## DJ Prosthetic (Oct 15, 2009)

DJ Screw, Z-Ro, anything chopped and screwed


----------



## The Wookie (Nov 3, 2009)

im a dubaholic, send me that playlist please...


Oskilatah said:


> I listen to a genre called dubstep when getting ripped.
> 
> here is a link to a couple of great songs.
> lots of bass and intresting beats.
> ...


----------



## theycallmeoj (Nov 5, 2009)

Depends on my mood as to what I listen to. Anything from Elvis, BB King, Crosby Stills & Nash, Nirvana to Jay -Z and then some. Sorry, i tried to keep the names to those that people may know. I assume the 5 mentioned are "known"?

Lately it's been alot of old tunes via satelite radio (via transmitter) or the local radio station on my 1937 Zenieth tube type console radio; or old vinyl on the record player. I like that kinda "warmth" this time of night and this time of year.


----------



## Gimme Wafflez (Nov 5, 2009)

it always depends, sometimes i'm in a mood for soft and easy going tunes, sometimes I wanna bleed from the ears.

either way, these have been in constant rotation..

*The Abominable Iron Sloth(doom,sludge,metal):*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UOC3k9xZO5I

*Snowgoons(hip-hop):*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_63m7MMQ2Xk


----------



## Double0verhead (Nov 5, 2009)

Bonnie "Prince" Billy
Galactic
Weather Report
Bad Brains
Al Di Meola
Frank Zappa
Jeff Beck
Oysterhead 
Primus
S.M.V
Les Claypool


----------



## VolcanicIcecube (Nov 6, 2009)

Pink Floyd are great to listen to when high


----------



## cool14001 (Nov 6, 2009)

Double0verhead said:


> Bonnie "Prince" Billy
> Galactic
> Weather Report
> Bad Brains
> ...


Just from looking at your list I can tell we could be friends.

Can never go wrong with galactic.

My dad brought me to Zappa plays Zappa and Al Di Meola. Both great shows.

Anyone interested, Zappa has a great DVD with some live stuff but more importantly some *amazing claymation*. It's simply fantastic.


----------



## FenderPrecision (Nov 8, 2009)

Porcupine Tree- nine cats

not sure if any of you have heard this song, but its my favourite song to listen to while high. have a listen if you wish-

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IULC5ZRmUOU


----------



## hamilton (Nov 9, 2009)

I like to get down with some Devin the Dude, ain't much better than that i my opinion! (Can i get high, hell yeah, sittin in my chair blowin good red hair)


----------



## FaceGrinder (Nov 11, 2009)

I usually listen to Biggie Smalls or Cypress Hill.


----------



## kukukush (Nov 11, 2009)

everything is better, even pop becomes tolerable if your high enough 

primus, pink floyd, massive attack, infected mushroom, anything psychedelic is best


----------



## OGStickyFingaz (Nov 12, 2009)

Pink floyd
matisyahu
Doors 
jimi hendrix
soldiers of jah army
lil' wayne
beatles 
immortal technique 
collie buddz
bob marley (of coarse lol)


----------



## The Wookie (Nov 20, 2009)

i love getting high to funk. im always down to burn a bowl to this song
[youtube]HMQQcniF2Bg[/youtube]


----------



## minimaterix (Nov 22, 2009)

I enjoy reggae when im gettin high.


----------



## CrackIsWack (Nov 22, 2009)

slightly stoopid, 311, Collie buddz, sublime, cypress hill... thats my shit


----------



## talon (Nov 24, 2009)

Old School Weezer


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 24, 2009)

I love to hear the rugged moans from youjizz.com but thats a whole different story 

I love to mix it up!

Rock: Pink Floyd, Cold Play, Deftones, Smashing Pumpkins, Ramstein (for that UBER EUROPE PUSH), The Who, Weezer etc and etc could go on for a while!

Rap: Bone Thugs for sure, Tupac, Lil Wayne that makes me into one big bobble head 

and various dance tunes: trance, drum n bass, tribal house!


----------



## Tokin Longboarder (Nov 24, 2009)

i love choking victim! no gods no managers album is the BEST when im high! and the song living the laws is trippy with the hidden track at the end.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g4ARE-4xTKEhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g4ARE-4xTKE


----------



## Keykcm (Nov 24, 2009)

Bob Marley , Lil Wayne, Slightly Stoopid, Sublime, Some Different Rap


----------



## Tarmo (Nov 27, 2009)

Jazz music is pretty good to listen if ur high


----------



## ReefersMcNasty (Nov 27, 2009)

Giant Panda Guerilla Dub Squad! myspace.com/giantpandadub


----------



## beardo (Nov 27, 2009)

dirt nasty


----------



## PowerPlantPuss (Nov 28, 2009)

i like listenin to techno/trance when im blazing ... mostly tiesto to set the euphoric mood with a build up to an epic peak and a gentle release!


----------



## PowerPlantPuss (Nov 28, 2009)

oh not to mention sean williams LOL youtube black stacey its rich


----------



## MisterSmokeyMan (Nov 29, 2009)

Pink Floyd has always been great to listen to baked.I like listening to alot of music when I'm stoned though.Abit of classical and reggae are pretty cool to get into a new vibe.


----------



## allhailcardiel (Nov 29, 2009)

anything besides 80's hair metal really . "The Who sell out" is beyond words. the maytals, circle jerks "group sex". to many to name


----------



## 123Michaelc (Dec 1, 2009)

I love listening to the Postal Service... it's really mellow but then it also adds in these trippy instruments.... either that or the Beatles songs, 'I am the Walrus, and Being for the Benefit of Mr Kite' those songs are crzy when u get high


----------



## JimiHendrix (Dec 1, 2009)

Jimi Hendrix or Lil Wayne


----------



## cbtwohundread (Dec 1, 2009)

his wonderful man lee scratch perry.,. watch .,.,he is one of the founders of alot of music.,., http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFwNncX51GI&feature=fvw


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Dec 2, 2009)

There's so much good shit to listen to while getting baked. I honestly like pretty much every type of music besides Country, lol. Some of my favourites to blaze to would have to be Bob Marley, Pink Floyd, Sublime, illScarlett, Biggie, Dr. Dre.. just to name a few.


----------



## paddy irishman (Dec 7, 2009)

big fan of the libertines wen im smokin, them and the beatles r perfect cz u no day used to both pump the drugs!


----------



## biggun (Dec 7, 2009)

I dig the blues. If anyone has not heard the newer Buddy Guy you should. For a dude in his late 70's he is amazing. the cD IS CALLED SKIN DEEP


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 9, 2009)

A mix of disco, funk, classic rock, just a tiny bit of metal and rap thrown in for variety.

And a bunch of random songs, a bit of stuff like 'Axel F' by Harold Faltermeyer just to give you an idea.


----------



## ohnothimagin (Dec 9, 2009)

Bob Dylan


----------



## BackDoorMan (Dec 10, 2009)

I like listening to old mo-town music.. Teddy Pendergrass.. Glady's knight and the pips, Al Greene, The Dramatics, the Delphonics... Barry White... I like to feel the love when i'm feelin good... I love that shit


----------



## YobSmoke (Dec 12, 2009)

Butthole Surfers!

And Pink Floyd of course


----------



## .Anonymous. (Dec 23, 2009)

Eminem, Kottonmouth Kings, Cypress Hill, Cold, Crossfade, Metallica, Bob Marley, Sublime, Tantric, Weird Al.

the list rolls on. . .


----------



## hempcurescancer (Dec 23, 2009)

(no particular order) Eminem, Snoop, Dre, Cypress Hill, Sublime, Pink Floyd, Kansas, Fleetwood Mac, Hendrix, The Beatles, 311, Rise Against, Rehab, Marley, The Supervillains, Twizted, Red Hot Chili Peppers, The Offspring, i'm sure i'll probably think of more.


----------



## The2TimEr (Dec 28, 2009)

Anyone know of the band 'love' they are fantastic


----------



## time to jam (Dec 30, 2009)

chiselsr said:


> i listen to my wife bitch lol
> just playing. i like listening to alice in chains. alice in chains. i lisend to them a lot in school when i was getting high, so it brings my back to the good ol days


 
alice in chains are fucking kickass bro  they have such an awesome groove.

and in answer to the question:

alot of bands, slayer, annihilator, pantera, marley, blue oyster cult, sabbath, metallica, etc. etc.


----------



## jfgordon1 (Dec 31, 2009)

Pass that Dutch 

[youtube]IKjwJwefWYs[/youtube]


----------



## dirtnap411 (Jan 1, 2010)

[youtube]HayjUnLyB3Y[/youtube]
SDMF


----------



## madcatter (Jan 1, 2010)

Blues, reggae, classic rock... the list rolls on...


----------



## yeeeuhitsadam (Jan 4, 2010)

hip hop mixtapes
been on wiz khalifa lately


----------



## Generic Jim (Jan 7, 2010)

Anoushka Shankar with Karsh Kale, Pandora.com's Nature Sounds station, Jefferson Airplane, Jimi Hendrix, Coltrane, Bird...


----------



## shermy (Jan 7, 2010)

My favourite is To Bid You Farewell by Opeth. I also like Building the Church by Steve Vai and Marijuana by Phish (or Brian Robbins, I'm not sure actually wrote it)


----------



## CountryTimeKush (Jan 10, 2010)

Usually some incubus or some cake


----------



## boombip (Jan 10, 2010)

When im high i LOVE chill relaxing music..... if you love to listen to underground music/relaxing/hip hop/ nice beats etc.. then check out some of these artists:

Zion I
Bone Thugs (not underground but awesome)
Eligh
The grouch
Restoring poetry in music
Strange Fruit project
311
Santogold
Living Legends
Goapele

and sooooo much more...

I LOVEEEEEEEEEEEE music


----------



## orangebud (Jan 10, 2010)

depends on my mood and it ranges from bob dylan to g unit


----------

